# in search of manuals



## Jlcutty1961 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good afternoon to all, I am new to this section and RV's as a whole.  I am looking for a users manual for a 19ft, bantam hybrid trailer.  I need to learn the systems in a manner other than trial and error. (I really like my eyebrows) and do not want to blow anything up or overflow, or burn out.  The manual did not come with the trailer so I am on the hunt.  Any help would be appreciated. thanks 
JOHN


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome. Have you tried the manufacturer?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi John and welcome to the forum.  Each appliance (stove, refer, furnace, voltage convertor) should have its own separate user's manual.  If you can't get them from the manufacturer, you could try searching by brand name on Google.  Good luck and post back.


----------



## Richieragu (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree that you can find these manuals online and if you like go to a rv dealer that service rvs that you trust  ,they may walk you through all that your looking for and it would probably cost little money but you would have one one and piece of mind when servicing and maintaining your rv.


----------



## BarneyS (May 2, 2015)

You should be able to find manuals for most of the appliances in your RV at the following site.
http://bryantrv.com/owners.html
Barney


----------

